# Non kexec recovery question



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Now that im unlocked if I flashed a different recovery like twrp(non kexec) and wanted to restore a nandroid of my factory rooted phone, or synergy, or liquid would they restore correctly?

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I believe so

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Actually I don't think that TWRP can read a CWM backup and visa versa.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I can tell you, right after unlocking my phone I flashed TWRP and couldn't boot back to system, I was running beans8 which is a kexec rom and got anxious and ended up having to Odin back to stock.

It would boot the recovery fine, but when I went to reboot, it would just reboot the recovery, i could never get passed it.

I tried to flash a recovery via Odin and it failed so i went back to stock. I'm sure it's something I did wrong but hopefully that helps


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

twrp doesn't play nice with my phone so I just use CWM


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

djj624 said:


> Now that im unlocked if I flashed a different recovery like twrp(non kexec) and wanted to restore a nandroid of my factory rooted phone, or synergy, or liquid would they restore correctly?
> 
> Sent from my liquefied S3


Im not sure what the nandroid would do to the kexec boot exactly but TWRP wont load a kexec based rom so backing up liquid w/ twrp would cause some kind of fail not worth risking imo.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Got ya. What if I restored my factory rooted nandroid then flashed twrp and made a new backup of the factory root basically starting over with only one nandroid. Now i see even flashing the newest cwm would not restore a kexec based rom without possibly fugging up the phone. Just want to know I can restore a backup without fugging up the phone now that we are unlocked and can use different recoveries. (Look before I leap)

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

You know what. If cwm 6.0.1.0 will work for any rom kexec based or not I'll just stick with what I got.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

djj624 said:


> You know what. If cwm 6.0.1.0 will work for any rom kexec based or not I'll just stick with what I got.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's probably the best course of action for now for mostly everyone. Sit tight with whatever set up you have right now, and just wait for all the goodies the devs will be putting out now that kexec is not needed.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

djj624 said:


> You know what. If cwm 6.0.1.0 will work for any rom kexec based or not I'll just stick with what I got.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Bingo, dont fix something that aint broke...even if the other option might be a touch faster (on the msm8960+whatever nand they used all roms flash and backup fast...period)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah CWM is retarded fast on this phone compared to like say my old DX. In and out with ROM flashes/wipes/etc in like 2 minutes.


----------

